# Help On I.d



## liz13 (Jul 25, 2011)

i saw this guy at dragon aquarium mississauga, wondering if i can get a i.d on him







he has mani markings on him but shaped as a rhom


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Serrasalmus Rhombeus.

If I had to quess a collection point I would guess Xingu river(Brasil). But don't take my word for it.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Deff a rhombeus .. neat color on him


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with JZ...Those markings are usually typical of xingu rhoms!...Nice effin' rhom either way!...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah humeral spot and colors makes me think Xingu as well. But a Rhom is a Rhom so that should answer the question.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

S.rhombeus


----------



## agea (Mar 5, 2011)

how much are they asking? just curious never had a chance to see there new stock


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

^^ 150$ - Theres 2 left and there about 2" God there beautiful.

I came so close to buying one but then last minute i decided to buy the 4" mac they had because he refused to stop chasing my finger!! LOL


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Huh they look a little bigger than 2". Was the one in the back as beautiful n flawless as the front one?


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks bigger then 2" to me.. very nice looking fish though.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

MFNRyan said:


> Looks bigger then 2" to me.. very nice looking fish though.


Re-read guys. The other 2 are about 2 inches. Not this one.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Your correct.. didn't read that one right..


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Actually the other 2 are even better looking, darker humeral spots and competly (almost neon) red eyes. The pic doesnt do them justice.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

They have dark red eyes an are only 2"?? How big is the fish in the pic


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

MFNRyan said:


> They have dark red eyes an are only 2"?? How big is the fish in the pic


Nothing unusual about that. Most depending on geographic location get red eyes at 6 or more inches.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Stoped in @ dragon aquarium today with my girlfreind to grab some cricketts for my tarantulas. I decided to take a quick vid with my Iphone so you guys can see how awsome there eyes are. Oh and like i say in the video i realized they were not 2" they were closer to 4"


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

CyberGenetics said:


> Stoped in @ dragon aquarium today with my girlfreind to grab some cricketts for my tarantulas. I decided to take a quick vid with my Iphone so you guys can see how awsome there eyes are. Oh and like i say in the video i realized they were not 2" they were closer to 4"


Nice video. Good looking girl









I see some finnipping going on.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

hastatus said:


> They have dark red eyes an are only 2"?? How big is the fish in the pic


Nothing unusual about that. Most depending on geographic location get red eyes at 6 or more inches.
[/quote]

6" I can see.. but these are not 6 inches lol.. he was saying only two now saying maybe more like 4.. so that's still a few inches shy of 6 no matter what they are!

P.S. OP I would get one if you have the room for it.. Unless he always comes across these


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Pick one up... They don't come around much in canada...


----------

